# Best Yeast for Recipe?



## Wine4Me (Apr 14, 2009)

I bought some nonconcentrated Strawberry/Banana juice. [100% juice. no sorbate] and also some concentrated Welch's grape juice to make 6 gallons of wine...
I plan on using the Welch's recipe..

2 cans (11.5 oz) Welch's 100% frozen grape concentrate 
1-1/4 lbs granulated sugar Potassium metabisulfite
2 tsp acid blend 
1 tsp pectic enzyme 
1 tsp yeast nutrient 
water to make 1 gallon 
wine yeast

to make this wine.... = making the recipe to into a 6 gallon=

Would I use the montrachet yeast here also??


----------



## Wade E (Apr 14, 2009)

You can use Montrachet but would advise using energizer also as Montrachet is a yeast strain that can give off H2S flavors and smells due to nutrient deficient musts. I would go with Pastuer Red mysel on this and save the montracchet for a wine that wouldnt require as much nutrients.


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 14, 2009)

I would recommend using 3 cans of concentrate per gallon. I've made a bunch of wine using frozen concentrate and 3/gallon seems to be the best way. If you got some a bit of Yeast Energizer couldn't hurt.
Troy


----------



## Wine4Me (Apr 14, 2009)

I checked & do have 1 Pastuer Red!! [so will go with it]
Wondering how do you you know when a wine needs more nutrients???

OK maybe a dumb question?? Is Yeast Energizer same as Yeast Nutrients?


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 14, 2009)

Think or Nutrients as food and energizer as vitamins. That may be a strange analogy, but as far as I understand, it''s pretty accurate.
Troy


----------



## Tom (Apr 14, 2009)

I like Red Star Cote des Blanc for fruit wines. Gives a fruity flavour.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 14, 2009)

I too use Cotes Des Blanc for Fruits bt of the concentrate wines I did for some reason it really struggled with that. Ive used both Pastuer red on fruits and concentrates and worked well on both so thats why I said the Pastuer. Nutrienta are good at alomist any stage of fermentation except the very end as energizer is really made to go in the beginning or it leaves a taste in the wine. Arctic is right as energizer contains vitamons like B6 and some others that really enhances a fermentation, I wouldnt use it after the point of where the yeast has eaten more the 25% of the sugar supplied. Nutrients i usually step in 3 doses and introduce )2 at these stages by either aerating or racking the wine.


----------



## bladeofthemoon (Apr 21, 2009)

i use bread yeast and it seems to work pretty well. well, in all honesty, this is just my 2nd batch anyways, so i couldnt really swear to it.


----------



## Wine4Me (Apr 22, 2009)

Another yeast question??

I am starting a regular Welch's grape juice wine.. I normally use Montrachet yeast but am out... My choices are Cotes Des Blanc, Premier Curvée, Pasteur Red & Champagne [red star]... Which one would you use??

2 cans (11.5 oz) Welch's 100% frozen grape concentrate 
1-1/4 lbs granulated sugar Potassium metabisulfite
2 tsp acid blend 
1 tsp pectic enzyme 
1 tsp yeast nutrient 
water to make 1 gallon 
wine yeast
[ also add patassium sorbate & more campton tablets ]


----------



## Tom (Apr 22, 2009)

I would use Cote des Blanc that gives a fruity profile.


----------



## smurfe (Apr 23, 2009)

Wine4Me said:


> Another yeast question??
> 
> I am starting a regular Welch's grape juice wine.. I normally use Montrachet yeast but am out... My choices are Cotes Des Blanc, Premier Curvée, Pasteur Red & Champagne [red star]... Which one would you use??
> 
> ...



Depends on the type of wine you are wanting. Are you wanting a grapey, fruity wine or a more traditional dry wine or back sweetened wine? If you are wanting a fruity wine, I would go with the Cote de Blanc. If you want it to be more like a varietal wine and you are going to oak it and maybe back sweeten it a little, I would go with the champagne yeast. Actually I would use any of the yeasts you listed for this type of wine.


----------



## Wine4Me (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks Smurfe
I like very sweet wine.. I ferment it to dry then sweeten it..
After telling me any would be good I will use what I have the most of!!
Knowing what kind of wine I drink = is there a certain yeast that is best for real sweet wines?? Or does it depend on what the wine is being made from??


----------



## Tom (Apr 23, 2009)

Yes yeast makes a difference in wine tasting.
See attached url's.
http://www.finevinewines.com/Home-Wine-Making-Ingredients-Lalvin-Wine-Yeast.asp

http://www.finevinewines.com/Home-Wine-Making-Ingredients-Red-Star-Wine-Yeast.asp

Any of the above yeast will work and make wine. Some will do a better job. Ask which yeast to use on a certain wine and you will get different answers. It all goes to 
Taste
Taste
Taste

and 

Patience
Patience
Patience


----------



## Madriver Wines (Apr 23, 2009)

I learn something every day on this site! How much difference does the yeast really make for taste? I am going to be making mostly fruit wines and am willing to use the best ingredients including the yeast. To date I have made ,with Jon's help, 6 batches of must. We have been using either Montrachet or Champagne because it is readily available in our local brew shop.


----------



## Tom (Apr 23, 2009)

For fruit wines I use Cote des Blancs. Look for Red Star Yeast Profiles


----------



## Wine4Me (Apr 30, 2009)

Update for the Strawberry/Banana/Grape wine:

In 8 days my must went from 1075 to 1000..
I am excited to taste this wine!!
Also THANKS FOR EVERYONE'S HELP~~


----------



## Tom (Apr 30, 2009)

Madriver Wines said:


> I learn something every day on this site! How much difference does the yeast really make for taste? I am going to be making mostly fruit wines and am willing to use the best ingredients including the yeast. To date I have made ,with Jon's help, 6 batches of must. We have been using either Montrachet or Champagne because it is readily available in our local brew shop.




Time to start thinking "out of the box"


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jul 12, 2009)

10-4 ,I used cotes des Blancs for the latest strawberry batch


----------



## arcticsid (Jul 12, 2009)

A while back smurfe posted a great thing describing different yeasts. As we probably all know by now wine making, and beer, is all a matter of expermentation. Make 2 cheap gallons of wine using 2 different yeasts, there is no question the results will be different. I am thankful there are those who went before us to have made these experiments and offer us the results.
Troy


----------



## BettyJ (Jul 21, 2009)

*Confusing*

I have been using Lavin 1116 for my fruit wine. These are slightly different descriptions than the other site posted:

http://www.eckraus.com/WINEMAKING/W...s/Wine_Making_Yeast/Page_1/WY210_____116.html


----------

